# new teryx



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

2010 LE teryx. my christmas present to myself


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice. I would sell my Rhino to get one but I know I would loose too much $$$ on the deal.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

kewl, and I mean that in jealousy


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)

I love my 08 it's been great.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Man....my favorite SXS....


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet! Awesome ride. You wont be disappointed. What plans you got for it in the way of mods?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I want one nice sxs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

modded it yet? When we puttin on some backs or laws? :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ya, start decking it out. Here is my buddies 2010.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats awesome. Makes me want one even more now haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep that bumper looks good on there.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. Those things sure do look good.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the stuff dragonfire racing carries. They got a BA race teryx from the baja 1000. I like the ones that look like the mini trophy trucks.


----------

